# هل هذا النوع من المعادن قد يكون ذهب



## الســـديم (3 يونيو 2007)

*اخواني الأعزاء *


*تحية من القلب لكم جميعا *

*موضوعي بكل بساطة هو انني وجدت حجر يزن مايقارب 2كجم في احد رحلاتي البرية ميزة هذا الحجر انه يوجد به قشور صغيرة لها لمعة بلمعة الذهب قمت بتفتيت هذا الحجر ولم يكن صلبا جدا بل كان سهل وحين جمعت الترسبات المتبقية وضعتها على قطعة قماش سوداء كي احاول التفرس فيها فضاعت فرائسي لانها بقيت مع مجموعة من الحجارة الصغيرة جدا جدا اي لا يمكنني تنقيتها الا بمشقة جدا عموما عندما جففت قطعت القماش ايضا كل مالتصق بها من قشيرات صغيرة تعطي لمعانا بلمعان الذهب واريد ان اعرف هل هذا النوع قد يكون ذهبا ام معدن اخر ذا قيمة مادية ( ام ان ليس كل مايلمع ذهبا )*


*ارجو من من لديه الخبرة منكم افادتي قدر المستطاع والله يرعاكم *​


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (13 يونيو 2007)

للاسف يا عزيزى فان ما وجدته هو نوع من كبريتات الحديد يطلق عليها البيريت ويسمى هذا المعدن بالذهب المزيف او ذهب الاغبياء foolish gold نظرا لان ذوى الخبرة القليلة من عمال المناجم كانوا يعتقدونه ذهبا وهو ليس كذلك وهو عموما يوجد كمنتج ثانوى مع خامات الحديد الرئيسية مثل الهيماتيت

عبدالقادر حجاج


----------



## حسين احمد احمد (13 يونيو 2007)

كما اشار اخى الفاضل عبدالقدر ليس كل ما يلمع ذهبا. قد تكون هذه المادة بيريت او نوع من الميكا التى غالبا ما تعطى بريق يشق على الشخص العادى تمييزة. ولكنى اسوق اليك اختبار بسيط هو انك تاخذ جزء من هذه المادة وتخلطه مع حمضى النيتريك والهيدروكلوريك بنسبة 1:3 فان حدث تفاعل قوى فهو ليس ذهب وان حدث تفاعل ضعيف او لم يحث تفاعل على الاطلاق فالامر يكون محتاج الى مزيد من الدراسة. كما يمكنك التأكد المطلق عن طريق عمل تحليل كيميائى. 
واذا طلع المعدن ذهب فلا تنسي ان تقول لى اين كانت رحلتك البرية. ّ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## الســـديم (14 يونيو 2007)

عبدالقادر حجاج قال:


> للاسف يا عزيزى فان ما وجدته هو نوع من كبريتات الحديد يطلق عليها البيريت ويسمى هذا المعدن بالذهب المزيف او ذهب الاغبياء foolish gold نظرا لان ذوى الخبرة القليلة من عمال المناجم كانوا يعتقدونه ذهبا وهو ليس كذلك وهو عموما يوجد كمنتج ثانوى مع خامات الحديد الرئيسية مثل الهيماتيت
> 
> عبدالقادر حجاج


 



*اخي /عبد القادر حجاج*

*اشكرك جزيل الشكر وفقك الله على ماافدتني به *

*وجزاك الله خير *​


----------



## الســـديم (14 يونيو 2007)

حسين احمد احمد قال:


> كما اشار اخى الفاضل عبدالقدر ليس كل ما يلمع ذهبا. قد تكون هذه المادة بيريت او نوع من الميكا التى غالبا ما تعطى بريق يشق على الشخص العادى تمييزة. ولكنى اسوق اليك اختبار بسيط هو انك تاخذ جزء من هذه المادة وتخلطه مع حمضى النيتريك والهيدروكلوريك بنسبة 1:3 فان حدث تفاعل قوى فهو ليس ذهب وان حدث تفاعل ضعيف او لم يحث تفاعل على الاطلاق فالامر يكون محتاج الى مزيد من الدراسة. كما يمكنك التأكد المطلق عن طريق عمل تحليل كيميائى.
> واذا طلع المعدن ذهب فلا تنسي ان تقول لى اين كانت رحلتك البرية. ّ!!!!!!!!!!


 


*الأخ /حسين احمد احمد *

*اشكرك على ماتفضلت به بعد فضل الله علينا وانشاء الله سوف اطبق ما افدتني به *

*ولك باذن الله اخذك معي للمكان واقوم بواجبك *

*لك مني خالص الود *
​


----------

